# First Attempt, Introducing The Bacon Bleu Cheese Buffalo Burger Fatty! Qview



## squatch (Sep 2, 2013)

Well... like the title say's, this is my very first attempt to "SMOKE A FATTY"!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And to make things interesting I have come up with an idea for my own version that as far as I could find has never been mentioned on-line! That's no guarantee this has never before been tried, but I would like to think it was all my idea anyway...

Introducing The Bacon Bleu Cheese Buffalo Burger Fatty!! (available for a limited time only at participating locations)   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can already hear a bunch of you sayin' "ewww... I don't like Bleu Cheese on my burger"... well fret not my friends, I have a simple solution for your own slightly modified version as well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ingredient's Used:
*1-1.5lbs ground beef 80/20
*1lb uncooked thin cut bacon (for outer weave)
*1/4lb bacon, cooked crispy and crumbled (I used thick cut applewood smoked)
*Dry rub (I used some "Roasted Garlic & Beer" rub from Cabelas)
*Buffalo wing sauce (I used KC Masterpiece Hot Buffalo marinade)
*Fresh crumbled Blue Cheese (Optional versions: If you don't like bleu cheese replace with sharp cheddar or maybe some spicy pepperjack!)
*Whatever toppings you think would go well with bacon/buffalo bleu cheese burger (I used some "Hot & Spicy" dill pickle spears from Claussen)... grilled onions would probably go nicely too, get creative!

On to a few pic's of my progress for those who may be interested ~

My very first bacon weave... turned out decent
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4516_zpsb6e80ca1.jpg.html

Bacon weave dusted with rub
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4519_zps52d95770.jpg.html

Ground beef rolled out evenly inside gallon size Ziploc
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4523_zps214b16eb.jpg.html

Ziploc cut away, ground beef transferred on top of bacon weave, dusted with more rub
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4526_zps78e20aea.jpg.html

Light even coat of Buffalo sauce applied over ground beef
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4527_zps708137f8.jpg.html

Add crumbled bleu cheese (or other optional cheese), crispy crumbled bacon
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4530_zpsf9ed2ff3.jpg.html

Add any other ingredients you like, I went with pickle spears (not too sure how thats going to work out yet lol...experimental?)
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4532_zpscb632698.jpg.html

Rolled up the ground beef and it's inner contents as tightly as possible being careful not to rip it open
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4537_zps1445196c.jpg.html

Followed by rolling the bacon weave, and another final dusting of rub
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4538_zpsdf4408e6.jpg.html

All rolled up in plastic wrap to be chilled in refrigerator overnight... tossed a standard paper plate in photo for size reference
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4547_zps04ec3910.jpg.html

That's it for now! I plan to slow smoke it on my 22.5" WSM @ 225* for as long as it take's to come to proper IT of 165* or so...

You and I both are going to have to wait until tomorrow to see/taste the results of this FATTY EXPERIMENTATION!


----------



## seenred (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks great, Squatch!  You're on a roll now!  :biggrin:  pun intended...

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

Should be tasty!


----------



## comosmoker (Sep 3, 2013)

That sounds incredible!!!  I can't wait to attempt the same fatty!!  Please let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## squatch (Sep 4, 2013)

Since I am so new to smoking and still in "experimental" mode, I keep playing around with different briquettes and lump and smoking wood combinations...

This time around I am using a 50/50 combination of natural hardwood briquettes (oak) and some Kingsford Mesquite briquettes along with a couple fist sized chunks of applewood for additional smoke flavor (applewood is the only chunk wood I have right now, hopefully it goes okay with oak and mesquite briquettes?)

Using the "Minion method"... works awesome on these WSM's. Only a bit over half full for this short smoke session.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4565_zps83b88335.jpg.html

Preparing the jump-starter coals in the chimney
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4571_zpsbf593f4b.jpg.html

As the chimney full of coals were getting ready I decided to do a quick mod I had read about and really wanted to add to my setup... it involved some tape, a 4.5" grinder, and some liquid courage! Up until now my 2 previous smokes required me to feed the temp probe wire through one of the holes in the lid vent which worked out okay, but was a big pain in the @$$ every time I needed to lift the lid (2-man job)! Well, 45 seconds with a grinder fixed that issue. Now I can pull the lid and even remove the upper or lower racks with temp probes still installed into the meat or grill rack if I need to!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4551_zpsafd1b490.jpg.html

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4555_zpsbee2426d.jpg.html

Close up of "notch" viewed from the inside
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4562_zpsca5d0f77.jpg.html

A couple quick light passes with a file and I was in business... just in time to add the chimney full of coals which are now ready
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4573_zpsae845d69.jpg.html

WSM assembled and coming up to temp
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4577_zps7f6dcda7.jpg.html

Once temp stabilized @ 225* I threw the FATTY on along with a rack-o-ribs
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4584_zpsa033a35a.jpg.html

Here's a shot of the new mod with 2 probe wires run through and the lid in place. Works great and I still have plenty of room for another pair... wish I had done this right away before my first smoke!
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4587_zpsc4770046.jpg.html

I will post up some "done" shots in a few hours


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice mod on the fly! Good luck with the smoke!


----------



## squatch (Sep 4, 2013)

For those of you who have been patiently watching this long-winded thread so see how it turned out.... IT'S DONE! (and mostly consumed)

Here we are 2 hours into the smoke... I pulled the lid to "Texas Crutch" the ribs
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4590_zps183570c9.jpg.html

Squeeze butter, brown sugar, agave nectar, and a bit of apple juice
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4593_zps86b8b2e8.jpg.html

Jump forward 1.5 hours... the Maverick is saying the fatty is done! (167* IT)... ribs needed to come out of the foil too anyway (and back on the smoker for another hour)
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4608_zpsc0a51f7b.jpg.html

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4634_zps85494788.jpg.html

Pulled the FATTY and let it rest for a few before slicing
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4616_zps8ee52873.jpg.html

I was not the only one excited to get this thing sliced up and served warm
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4623_zpsa6517c64.jpg.html

I ate the first slice "as is" (along with all the little morsels of smoked bacon that fell apart as I sliced - lol), and thought it was a bit salty (rub?) and maybe a bit dry by itself... Not to worry! Burger buns, a slice of provolone, and a drizzle of extra buffalo sauce was the perfect fix!
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4631_zps1df50acf.jpg.html

At this point I am already over full after eating 5 FATTY slices (1 plain, the other 4 divided on 2 burger style sandwiches with extra cheese and sauce)... and then I hear my timer go off which is to remind me to check the ribs! Yep! Just about done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4636_zpsa77ee6db.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking meal! Fatty burgers are great!!!!


----------



## squatch (Sep 18, 2013)

Forgot to post this pic I took from the day after the FATTY smoking session... this is how I consumed the remaining leftovers. A couple medallions smothered in extra Buffalo sauce and a extra heaping of crumbled Bleu cheese followed by 40 seconds in the nuker and served with slice of dill... it was good this way too   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4670_zps6f9f08c5.jpg.html


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 19, 2013)

Yum!!!!!

I love this combination - thanks for inventing it.  Definetly on my list to do now.


----------

